

Rolling Stone Profile of XKCD's Randall Munroe - asicboy
http://www.rollingstone.com/culture/features/xkcd-cartoonist-randall-munroe-what-if-20140902

======
acheron
I almost didn't click on this, because Rolling Stone, but it's actually pretty
good. If you're an xkcd fan then definitely go ahead and read it.

